# Special thanks to generic Benadryl



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

Over the weekend I was looking to see if there was anything over the counter that could help with anxiety. After reading about vitamins and stuff I don't believe in, I stumbled upon something that said Benadryl could work. I thought, "Yeah, that sounds better than stupid vitamins." 

So I went to Wal Mart and bought me a box of the generic brand. For $1.99 I could get 25 pills, what did I have to lose? 

I've taken four each day this week and they have been just about as good as Xanax was. It makes me sleepy, but keeps the shaking way down. I have been quite calm all week so far. 

Even if it stops working tomorrow, I'm thankful for the three days of calmness it has given me. Three days in which I still knew I sucked at life and at my job, but didn't care. Three days with no twitching, no hands shaking, no coughing and gasping for air when someone asks me something. Just a general drunkenness that I have enjoyed. 

Well, there you have it. I probably just jinxed myself or someone will respond by telling me that taking too many of these could cause some kind of terminal illness. You see, they won't have read enough of my posts to know that I would consider that a blessing. Should be fun. 

Here's to Benadryl (popping open a can of Big K Oh! Cola)


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i take benadryl during/after panic attacks and occasionaly for insomnia. As always, consult a doctor for safety concerns.


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

puffins said:


> As always, consult a doctor for safety concerns.


LOL, I'm sure they really care for my safety as long as it makes another of their Lexus payments. Doctors just want you to go to them so they can bilk you and your insurance company out of big bucks. They're scammers. I don't trust them.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

I take Benadryl a few times a week to help me relax (fall asleep). Two pills knock me out in about an hour. Apparently, the main ingredient is the same thing used in over the counter sleeping pills. And by Googling around, there isn't really any side effects from taking it long-term. (Plus it helps with my allergies!)


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been using benadryl for _occasional_ sleep aid for years. I'm not sure but i believe taking it daily would build up a tolerance, and as a person with numerous alergies it not working when I _need_ it could be fatal.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I had to google Benadryl to find out what it does, I have seen ads in the past and thought it was just a cold remedy. Anyway, this is what I found.... is that green little man creepy or what? :lol

http://www.benadryl.com.au/

@OhioFatso, I'm glad it gives you relief from the nervous symptoms and if you use it intermittently, it will not lose the great affect it has on you. 

I might actually give it a try myself. :idea


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

Nothing ever did work for my allergies. The only reason I thought this had a chance to work for nerves was because last year I had a terrible sinus headache on a Saturday. I had a box of Tylenol Sinus or something. 

So I took the recommended dose and of course, nothing. Then I took more. It didn't really solve the whole problem, but it made me feel buzzed enough that I didn't give a damn about it anymore. 

Apparently, that's what it's all about. Doping yourself out of your misery. The recommended dose is probably for people who stand 4'10" and weigh 93 pounds. I might as well just take a Werther's Original unless I at least double the recommended dose of these candy pills.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

I use to have Benadryl for allergies but i loved it cuz i went right to sleep. I haven't had it in years.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

.....i actually go to doctors for free...no insurance either...


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

This pill has been my pal,for quite a few years now-I love it although tolerance can be an issue. I still feel the effects quite often although I sometimes wonder if it's more of a placebo effect. Oh well,beggars can't be choosers. I never take more than 3 at a time and never more than once a day.- I took four once and felt as if I was going to jump right out of my skin. - What I assumed was a near manic state,I never want to relive that experience.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohio Fatso said:


> LOL, I'm sure they really care for my safety as long as it makes another of their Lexus payments. Doctors just want you to go to them so they can bilk you and your insurance company out of big bucks. They're scammers. I don't trust them.


Quoted for truth.

I've never thought of trying Benadryl for anxiety. I'm going to give it a shot. Although with the abuse my liver has taken over the last 25 years, I prob'ly shouldn't. But it may be worth trying.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I was given Ativan when I had a series of severe panic attacks. It's an antihistamine just like Benadryl. Both calm me down, but leave me groggy for days. The good thing is that Benadryl is really safe. Glad it's helped with your anxiety, OF.


----------



## cflage (Mar 19, 2011)

Whoa. I've been ignorant to this use for Benadryl for a long time.

I've been taking some for the past few days to alleviate terrible sinus congestion. I don't really note any change in my usual level of anxiety or response to anxiety-provoking situations. You guys sure it's not just a big fat placebo effect?


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sure if I just took the amount it says to take, I would see nothing. However, on Monday I took four at once. I about fell asleep in here. So for the last two days I've taken two before I leave for work and two whenever I feel like it's wearing off. 

The last two days after that second dose of two I have felt like I had a few beers. 

It's certainly no cure all. I still have no courage and no social ability, but at least my hands aren't shaking 90 miles an hour. 

This stuff just kind of knocks you out. That's all it is. I'm going to be tired at the end of everyday anyhow. I'd rather it be this way than the usual way of me getting all worked up over everything and wearing myself out.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

D11 said:


> I had to google Benadryl to find out what it does, I have seen ads in the past and thought it was just a cold remedy. Anyway, this is what I found.... is that green little man creepy or what? :lol
> 
> http://www.benadryl.com.au/
> 
> ...


Benadryl is a brand of diphenhydramine but the brand name is also used to market other antihistamine forumlations. That particular benadryl is simply an expectorant for mucus/congestion and doesnt cantain diphenhydramine. Diphenhydramine and other antihistamines have been discussed quite a bit on here for anxiety but their use is rather underwhelming. If you choose to use them, its best to buy the generic "allergy" diphenhydramine as its usually much cheaper than any brand name or even generic "sleep aid" diphenhydramine. For example, I spend about $4 for 100 pills of 25mg Equate Allergy as opposed to buying the sleep aid version for only like 18 pills at roughly the same price.


----------



## thenewwave1111 (Dec 7, 2017)

thanks for sharing. i relate withthis.


----------

